

Why Apple will succeed without Steve Jobs - by ex-Apple Head of Marketing. - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2012/05/guest-blog-ken-segall-ex-head-of-marketing-at-apple-the-future-of-a-jobs-less-apple/

======
MehdiEG
Am I missing something or is this article devoid of any substance or even
content beyond stating the blatantly obvious (Apple is different now than what
it was in 1985. Apple execs know they have to keep innovating... Duh!).

